# Muster für Papier oder Stoff herstellen mit Photoshop?



## Newby16 (8. März 2018)

Wenn ich ein unregelmäßiges Motiv habe und daraus ein fortlaufendes Muster für einen Stoff oder ein Geschenkpapier herstellen möchte, kann ich das auch mit Photoshop machen? Geht es, dass sich Photoshop selbst einen Rapport herstellt, vielleicht auch mehrere Varianten? Falls es eine Möglichkeit gibt, bitte erklärt mir den Weg.

Oder muss ich dazu den Adobe Illustrator nehmen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. März 2018)

Hi,
Nein das geht auch in Photoshop. Aber bedenke das Dein Muster auch die richtige Auflösung haben muss falls Du das Drucken möchtest.
Rapports in Illustrator haben halt den Vorteil das sie Vektorgrafiken sind, sofern sie entsprechend angelegt werden.

https://helpx.adobe.com/de/photoshop-elements/using/patterns.html
https://helpx.adobe.com/de/photoshop/using/creating-patterns.html

Grüße


----------



## Newby16 (9. März 2018)

Vielen Dank, aber solche Muster meinte ich nicht. Das mit dem Musterstempel ist mir bekannt. 
Zur besseren Erklärung: Ich entwerfe manchmal Motive, die unregelmäßige Ränder haben, also nicht in eine eckige Form gepasst sind. Daraus müsste sich doch auch ein Rappart erstellen lassen, ohne dass leere Stellen 
im Muster zu finden sind.  Also quasi, dass Photoshop selbst das Muster anpasst und eine fortlaufendes Bild vorschlägt, wie das bei Geschenkpapieren oder Stoffmustern der Fall ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. März 2018)

Also für solch einen Fall hat Photoshop keinen automtismus der die Überlappungen selbständig retuschiert.
Auch in komplexen Rapports gibt es immer stellen welche sich wiederholen müssen damit ein Rapport entstehen kann.

Hast Du mal ein Beispielbild woraus Du ein Rapport erstellen willst.

Ansonsten gibt es auch spezielle Rapportsoftware für das erstellen von komplexen Rapports.
Diese sind aber recht teuer.


----------



## Newby16 (9. März 2018)

Ich habe jetzt gerade kein gutes Grundmuster zur Hand, aber das untenstehende könnte meine Frage verdeutlichen. Wenn dieses Muster jetzt ganz
streng immer wiederholt wird, rechts und links oben und unten, dann wäre es doch sehr langweilig.
Ich stelle es mir so vor, dass das Bild versetzt wiederholt wird unter Berücksichtigung der freien Stellen. Und es soll nicht sofort erkennbar sein, wo ein Rapport anfängt bzw. aufhört. Bei diesem Beispiel könnte ich selbst noch die anschließenden Bilder platzieren, aber es gibt ja auch Muster, wo das sehr schwierig wird.


----------

